# BAP - Bapcor Limited



## System (21 April 2014)

Burson is Australia's largest trade focused automotive aftermarket parts distributor, with access to over 500,000 vehicle parts and accessories from in excess of 1,000 suppliers and distributing to approximately 30,000 workshops and other customers across Australia.

http://www.burson.com.au

It is anticipated that Burson Group Limited (BAP) will list on the ASX on April 24th, 2014.


----------



## Guardian2014 (10 May 2014)

*Re: BAP - Burson Group IPO*

In at $2.03
Ill post again in 3 Months.


----------



## System (8 July 2016)

On July 8th, 2016, Burson Group Limited changed its name to Bapcor Limited.


----------



## oldblue (16 February 2017)

BAP's interim results out today. Revenue +34%, NPAT +30%, EPS + 21% ( on a greater number of shares). Shareprice savaged so the market was clearly expecting even better. What were brokers' guesses there?


----------



## fanger (23 February 2018)

I thought BAP reported well again but the market doesn't seem to like it that much. Shares were down after numbers were released. Have I missed something?


----------



## Miner (13 February 2019)

Today Bapcor provided its result.
On face value considering the forthcoming challenges with car industry and electric car, this could be a reasonable performance. But M/s Market did not like the spin and gave an LBW call with 11% down.
DNH


----------



## Boggo (13 September 2019)

Bought into this today, weekly signal seems to be holding up.
Last two system entries weren't successful, let's see how this one goes 

(click to expand)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 January 2022)

Fun and games at Bapcor. 



> _In February, chairwoman *Margie Haseltine* was “delighted” to extend long-serving chief* Darryl Abotomey*’s term to late 2023. By 22 November, the company said he was resigning on a high (laudatory newspaper interviews and all). And by Monday 07 Dec, Abotomey was immediately turfed, because of a “marked deterioration” in his relationship with Bapcor’s board that made even his working through his brief three-month notice period “untenable”. The board hoped the next chief would display a “more contemporary leadership and management approach”._



$8.25 to below $6.40 over those two weeks; since repaired to close at $7.20 today

Never pretty. I'm sure the auto parts industry puts inclusiveness high on its list of workplace cultural norms.


----------



## JohnDe (7 July 2022)

Any input on BAP's future?

My guess is that with vehicle manufacturers focusing on EV's and the current shortage of new vehicles, our vehicle fleet is going to get older and require more maintenance. Creating a perfect storm for BAP.

Then again, EV production could ramp up significantly and sell cheaper than an ICEV, which would cause current vehicle owners to stop maintaining their vehicles while they wait and transition. I strongly doubt that this will happen, not for another several years. 



> *Toyota LandCruiser 300 Series orders are suspended indefinitely** in Japan - as the car giant frantically works to fulfill thousands already in the queue*
> 
> All Toyota LandCruiser 300 Series orders are indefinitely suspended in Japan
> It is not yet known whether orders will be suspended for Australian customers
> ...


----------



## JohnDe (2 August 2022)

Announcement of CEO & MD



> *Bapcor Limited ("Bapcor" or "the Company", ASX: BAP) is pleased to announce that Chief Executive *
> *Officer (CEO), Noel Meehan has been appointed to the Board as CEO and Managing Director* of
> Bapcor effective from 1 September 2022. The terms of Mr Meehan’s employment agreement have
> been disclosed previously and have not been amended since his appointment as CEO on 8 February
> ...


----------



## fanger (3 August 2022)

JohnDe said:


> Any input on BAP's future?
> 
> My guess is that with vehicle manufacturers focusing on EV's and the current shortage of new vehicles, our vehicle fleet is going to get older and require more maintenance. Creating a perfect storm for BAP.
> 
> Then again, EV production could ramp up significantly and sell cheaper than an ICEV, which would cause current vehicle owners to stop maintaining their vehicles while they wait and transition. I strongly doubt that this will happen, not for another several years.



Unfortunately I don't see the cost of EV's coming down anytime soon. Costs are far to high for the average consumer then you need to factor in the inconvenience of charging times. The EV market is growing but its less than 2% of the overall market. Petrol vehicles are getting phased out over the next 10 to 15 years but diesel will still be around for a lot longer.


----------



## JohnDe (1 November 2022)

BAP share price has been slowly but steadily growing.








> *Bapcor (ASX:BAP) Seems To Use Debt Quite Sensibly*
> 
> The external fund manager backed by Berkshire Hathaway's Charlie Munger, Li Lu, makes no bones about it when he says 'The biggest investment risk is not the volatility of prices, but whether you will suffer a permanent loss of capital.' So it seems the smart money knows that debt - which is usually involved in bankruptcies - is a very important factor, when you assess how risky a company is. We note that Bapcor Limited (ASX:BAP) does have debt on its balance sheet. But is this debt a concern to shareholders?
> 
> ...


----------

